

Estonia's capital's public transport displayed live on a map - telepoiss
http://soiduplaan.tallinn.ee/#bus/map
Each bus, trolley and tram has a gps device. The data seems to be refreshed after ~10 second intervals. Not sure if an API exists to create other apps based on the data.
======
telepoiss
Each bus, trolley and tram has a GPS device. The data seems to be refreshed
after ~10 second intervals. Not sure if an API exists to create other apps
based on the data.

